# Your Spring Steelhead Rig



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

What is your favorite Steelhead fishing method in the Spring? Float? Chuck and Duck? Lets hear it and your rig set up.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmm..... well..... hmmmmm.... so many productive ways to catch Steelhead, I try to utilize as many as I can just to keep things interesting, plugs, spoons, spinners, spawn and especially yarn (the right way) crawlers, wobble glo's, minnows... what did I miss.. oh yea, shrimp! Right now un like last year we have late winter conditions and a lot of pooled / hold / holes fish still. The one thing I try to not do is bed fish.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here are some to try:

This is the rig I use if the water is fast 












This is the rig I use if the water is slow. Deeper the water most of the time slower it moves same as center pinning just with a spinning rod. i also got a pin rod it is just easier right now till i learn it better.. 











All is done with A okuma guide select spinning rod that is meant for float drift fishing. This is all paired with a Mitchell 300xce reel with about 8-10 pound mono most of the time it is trilene xl. Sometimes I am using a snap swivel instead of the three way swivel with 1/8 to ¾ ounce. Rigged to flies or steel head jigs made with mustad hooks. If I get in to salmon fall I use the same Mitchell with a shimano convergence medium action medium power rod good for 1/8 -3/4 once and 8-17 pound line same set up. When fishing salmon most of the time I will use spawn flies rarely work but can trigger a strike now and then. Also dont fish the gravel bars that poaching man! That or the floss and the yank and bank are illegal so dont do it plain and simple.


----------



## Upnorth365 (Nov 8, 2012)

Panther Martins enough said!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## broad1kj (Jan 14, 2011)

Floatin Bags N Bugs/SURF FISHING


----------

